# Wearing a Belt with a suit?



## Zenith (May 31, 2007)

I was always under the impression that you should not wear a belt with your suit, yet quoted from this article :

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/l...d_jobs/graduate_management/article2869960.ece

"Always wear a belt in trousers with loops - you would be surprised at how many men I come across who don't and who look incredibly sloppy."


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

If belts were truly forbidden some of the men on this forum would have trousers pooled unfashionably around their ankles. 

It's true that braces let trousers hang better. It's also true that belt buckles are distracting, and bulge unattractively under a vest. But despite the negatives, many suits are made with low rise trousers that carry belt loops. And people buy them.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

If suit trousers are being worn with braces they will not look sloppy. If the trousers had belt loops and nothing was worn too keep them up, they will indeed look sloppy. It mentions "trousers with loops," thus acknowledging that belts are just one of a few ways to hold up trousers.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

In my nearly six decades on this earth I have worn a belt with every suit I have ever put on and haven't been struck down by lightning, yet. Suspenders are for the older guys who wear their pants up around their chest, and I'm not there yet. :icon_smile_big:

OK guys, I'm just kidding about the older guys with pants up around their chests. Sort of.

Cruiser


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> In my nearly six decades on this earth I have worn a belt with every suit I have ever put on and haven't been struck down by lightning, yet. Suspenders are for the older guys who wear their pants up around their chest, and I'm not there yet. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> OK guys, I'm just kidding about the older guys with pants up around their chests. Sort of.
> 
> Cruiser


and you're on this forum because...?


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

Personally I think belts look better when wearing suits with plain front trousers while either braces or a belt are acceptable when wearing pleated trousers. I always thought braces look quite out of place on the modern "slim cut" pants younger guys are wearing these days. Thoughts?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

rip said:


> and you're on this forum because...?


What??? I shouldn't participate because I wear a belt instead of suspenders? It's called "Ask Andy About Clothing", not "Forum Only for Guys Who Wear Braces". I don't care if you wear suspenders. Besides, I said I was just kidding. Sort of.

On a more serious note, what's the problem here? The guy said he likes the look of a belt better than braces. He asked for thoughts. OK, I agree with him and I gave him my thoughts. Instead of trying to pick a fight with me why don't you give the man your thoughts on what he said? Or are you just looking to pick a fight with me?

Cruiser


----------



## hardpack (Nov 11, 2007)

Glenn O'Brien prefers suits without belts. Sometimes I think that it just breaks the "color flow" from tie and shirt to pants. But then I feel like a fool because of the belt loops. 

My pants stand up fine without the belt. If I'm going casual, then I feel OK with a shirt tucked (or half-tucked!) into a pair of unbelted pants. 

It's a fine line--if you go belt-less with pants with belt-loops, and if people QUESTION whether you forgot a belt or not, then you can't pull it off. If people don't question, then you can. It depends upon the tradition you've set up with your peers, how you carry yourself, and whether the color combination draws attention to your waistline, where the shirt breaks with the pants.

I'd like to hear if people can generally accept the belt-less look, but I'm not sure if it's generally acceptable...

PL


----------



## jposhea3 (Jan 28, 2007)

When I was being measured by a cutter from Kilgour a month or so ago this question (belt, loops, breaking up the line of the suit, etc) came up.

His take was that a properly fitted pair of trousers didn't need a belt to keep them in place, and that a belt did disrupt the flow of the suit from head to toe.

I hadn't ever thought of it, having worn at various times belt or braces, but we'll see how the suit turns out.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Why on Earth would someone not be able to wear a belt with a suit? That's just a ridiculous postulation.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i always wear a belt with a suit. i never heard of this no belt with suit before.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Teacher said:


> Why on Earth would someone not be able to wear a belt with a suit? That's just a ridiculous postulation.


A belt should never be worn with a 3-piece suit. Pierce Brosnan's characters love to do it and the lump of the buckle is always noticeable. For a two piece suit I don't have a problem, but I think side adjusters are the way to go.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*I agree...*

I always wear a belt if the trousers have belt-loops in the same way that I would always wear braces if the trousers had a fishtail back. 
Belt-loops are perfectly acceptable on a 2pce lounge suit. The DoW famously preferred this style.
Belt-loops should not be seen on 3pce suits, morning or evening dress.

*W_B*


----------



## Alistair (Aug 12, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> What??? I shouldn't participate because I wear a belt instead of suspenders? It's called "Ask Andy About Clothing", not "Forum Only for Guys Who Wear Braces". I don't care if you wear suspenders. Besides, I said I was just kidding. Sort of.


+1 Cruiser. Dogmatism and style don't mix well.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

Not wanting to change the discussion, but--
Last night I was wearing a DJ, and formal pants with braces. My pants have 1 belt loop on the front right hand side. What is the purpose of this?

BTW, I wear mostly braces because they are more comfortable, but have nothing against the belt wearers.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> What??? I shouldn't participate because I wear a belt instead of suspenders? It's called "Ask Andy About Clothing", not "Forum Only for Guys Who Wear Braces". I don't care if you wear suspenders. Besides, I said I was just kidding. Sort of.
> 
> On a more serious note, what's the problem here? The guy said he likes the look of a belt better than braces. He asked for thoughts. OK, I agree with him and I gave him my thoughts. Instead of trying to pick a fight with me why don't you give the man your thoughts on what he said? Or are you just looking to pick a fight with me?
> 
> Cruiser


It's the _"I'm just kidding about the older guys with pants up around their chests. *Sort of.*_" attitude with its condescension toward older men who have actually learned how to dress well.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I got that impression as well, FWIW. However, I think it was more a dig toward those older gentlemen that really do wear their trousers too high. Though I thought it was more done for levity than any condescension. Often times print does not accurately show intent where in speech one can show intent by how one phrases of accents the speech.

Too often the written word is misinterpreted. I have been misinterpreted before in forums and a flaming fest becomes the result. Not a pretty picture.

Now all that said (?) and done, This whole thread poses another questions which I will start another thread on. (I wish not to hijack this thread). Before I leave, I will add that I wear braces with all my suits and often with sport jackets. The only time I wear belts is when I am not wearing a jacket. Now, I will toss on a jacket over belted trousers at times. All in all, braces are more comfortable. Especially for us old guys! :icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

rip said:


> It's the _"I'm just kidding about the older guys with pants up around their chests. *Sort of.*_" attitude with its condescension toward older men who have actually learned how to dress well.


Where I come from we call this a "joke" that is playing off of a common stereotype. But I forget that there are a handful of folks here who simply don't think clothing is a joking matter, unless of course you are making fun of the "slobs" and the "herd". I forget that to you clothes are some kind of sacred thing that you worship. And I'm not "sort of" kidding now.

"Condenscension"??? Your're reading a lot into that if you ask me. There is another thread floating around where I poked fun at myself for wearing flat caps back when I was in my 20's. This is another way of dressing that is often stereotyped with older men.

As for how you dress, I don't know if you "dress well" or not. I think that I dress well, as do most of the folks who know me. I doubt that you would think that because I suspect it is a different style than what you favor. I've seen a number of pictures posted here of folks that others thought were dressed well and I thought they looked like crap. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

By dressing well I am assuming that you mean that you follow all the rules; however, it is clear from just reading this thread that not everyone agrees on the rules, even folks who dress well. Why don't you wear suspenders and I'll wear a belt, and I'll not call you a snob if you won't call me a slob. Sounds fair to me.

Cruiser


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Why don't you wear suspenders and I'll wear a belt, and I'll not call you a snob if you won't call me a slob. Sounds fair to me.
> 
> Cruiser


I'll settle for that, sort of


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

It's not that easy to find RTW suits that don't have belt loops. Many of the suits do have suspender buttons as well as belt loops (JAB Signature is but one example). I don't care for flat front trousers, so all my suit trousers are pleated. As long as the suit trousers aren't low rise, I'll wear suspenders or a belt depending on how I feel that day, although I prefer suspenders for two reasons: (1) the waist can be cut a little more loosely, which is usually more confortable if not overdone and (2) the trousers usually drape better.

I think that most people would not see something amiss if one wears suspenders on suit trousers with belt loops. Besides, if you're wearing suspenders, you're not supposed to take the jacket off anyway.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Two of the last three MTM suits I've ordered - one by Hickey-Freeman, the other a Samuelsohn, were ordered with a generous rise, an extra inch around the waist, and no beltloops. They both arrived with beltloops, and the house tailor removed them without any lasting signs. The third suit, that arrived as ordered, was a HF with side tabs.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

This is just one more example of my philistinism (that's a word, right?). I normally wear belts, so I have my suits done with belt loops. However, I occassionally wear braces (especially if I wear the suits with the vest) so I also have them done with suspender buttons. Since I mostly wear my jackets buttoned no one knows whether I'm wearing a belt or suspenders and, more importantly, no one cares.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

right now the "no belt even though my trousers have belt loops" look is very in vogue. Flip through GQ or details and you will see several skinny men wearing suits with neither belts nor braces. For some it seems to work in a minimalist kind of way, for someone like me it just looks like I forgot to put my belt on. 

MrR

On an unrelated note I bought a pair of navy and red grosgrain braces from nordstroms a while back and sewed buttons to the inside waistband of a pair of zanella slecks that only look right when sitting extra high on my waist. I found them to be uncomfortable the one time I wore them and would never want to give up my nice belt collection for braces.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Mark from Plano said:


> I occassionally wear braces (especially if I wear the suits with the vest)


That must require alot of work to take care of business in the men's room, no? I'm assuming the braces go under the vest as well?

MrR


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> That must require alot of work to take care of business in the men's room, no?


OK, this is approaching too much information for my liking.

Cruiser


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

nation said:


> Not wanting to change the discussion, but--
> Last night I was wearing a DJ, and formal pants with braces. My pants have 1 belt loop on the front right hand side. What is the purpose of this?
> 
> BTW, I wear mostly braces because they are more comfortable, but have nothing against the belt wearers.


That's not a belt loop. I believe that it's there to secure your waistcoat by preventing it from riding up.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> OK, this is approaching too much information for my liking.
> 
> Cruiser


Why? Is having to practically get undressed in the men's room not a consideration when wearing braces with a 3 piece suit?

MrR


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

I wear mostly braces with suits, but never with odd trousers. the one rule is definitely no belts with vests-especially if the belt buckle shows under the vest.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Real men don't wear suspenders nor bow-ties (unless with a tux). No apologies. I discriminate openly against these types. They are tantamount to being attention whores: Lobbyists, lawyers, journalists, etc.

We've had this topic here before.

M8


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Why? Is having to practically get undressed in the men's room not a consideration when wearing braces with a 3 piece suit?


I wasn't being serious.

Cruiser


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*to be honest ...*

I stopped wearing a belt when read this in GQ (slim trend etc.)

Then I can to London and noticed that many people were not wearing belts. I agree that if you buy properly sized pants - you do not need a belt (although I want to get pants with side tabs).

Nowadays, I almost never wear belts with trousers. I am a 32 size in waist but rather firm so the pants stay where they ought to be. I also wear different colored shoes all the time - and with different horse bits - as well as different links and watches - that's too complex to coordinate with one belt.

But with jeans - I almost always wear belts. The best one I have is a vintage piece of my grand father - the 1980 Olympics Sovite Yachting belt.

Andrey


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Real men don't wear suspenders nor bow-ties (unless with a tux). No apologies. I discriminate openly against these types. They are tantamount to being attention whores: Lobbyists, lawyers, journalists, etc.
> 
> We've had this topic here before.
> 
> M8


FWIW, I started wearing bow ties years ago when I was in clinical practice for a necktie got in the way when examining patients. Interesting that over in Merrye Old England, they've now gone so far as to ban neckties on physicians as a potential focus of infection.

Now when I wear bowties, it's for the simple reason that I like them. Since I'm now a lawyer as well, I'm going to assume that the "attention whore" comment was in jest -- otherwise, I'd be offended at being tarred with so broad a brush.

Regarding repeats of topics: maybe so, but that's likely true of many of the topics here.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Real men don't wear suspenders nor bow-ties (unless with a tux). No apologies. I discriminate openly against these types. They are tantamount to being attention whores: Lobbyists, lawyers, journalists, etc.
> 
> We've had this topic here before.
> 
> M8


I openly discriminate against people with far too many opinons and/or have no idea how to dress.. 
each to their own isn't it??


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

wgb said:


> FWIW, I started wearing bow ties years ago when I was in clinical practice for a necktie got in the way when examining patients. Interesting that over in Merrye Old England, they've now gone so far as to ban neckties on physicians as a potential focus of infection.
> 
> Now when I wear bowties, it's for the simple reason that I like them. Since I'm now a lawyer as well, I'm going to assume that the "attention whore" comment was in jest -- otherwise, I'd be offended at being tarred with so broad a brush.
> 
> Regarding repeats of topics: maybe so, but that's likely true of many of the topics here.





Sir Royston said:


> I openly discriminate against people with far too many opinons and/or have no idea how to dress..
> each to their own isn't it??


Yadda, yadda,..., barf. We've heard all this indignation and justification before.

Yes, we are entitled to our opinions. Suspenders and bow-ties are girly-man wear.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Suspenders and bow-ties are girly-man wear.


Trolling, trolling, a-trolling we go . . . . Merrily, we troll along, troll along, troll along . . . .

Enjoy the holiday and don't get gravy on your necktie! :icon_smile:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Real men don't wear suspenders nor bow-ties (unless with a tux). No apologies. I discriminate openly against these types. They are tantamount to being attention whores: Lobbyists, lawyers, journalists, etc.
> 
> We've had this topic here before.
> 
> M8


I wear braces (suspenders hold up women's stockings :icon_smile_wink and am not a lobbyist, lawyer or journalist. In London, you will find that well dressed men come from the finance, entertainment or industrial sectors too. A quick visit to a gentelan's club in St James's or Mayfair will confirm that statement. Prejudice can be costly in many ways. It is also irrational and, depending on who one discriminates, just plain rude. :devil:


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

I would have no problem with anyone preferring to wear a belt with a suit BUT if the trousers have belt loops then it is essential!


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

I never wear belts (nor braces), but opt for the side buckles on my trousers.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Eustace Tilley said:


> I never wear belts (nor braces), but opt for the side buckles on my trousers.


That is my preference too but the fit has to be spot on. Braces can give extra security especially as I have lost some weight.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

wgb said:


> Trolling, trolling, a-trolling we go . . . . Merrily, we troll along, troll along, troll along . . . .
> 
> Enjoy the holiday and don't get gravy on your necktie! :icon_smile:


:icon_smile_wink:



Bishop of Briggs said:


> I wear braces (suspenders hold up women's stockings :icon_smile_wink and am not a lobbyist, lawyer or journalist. In London, you will find that well dressed men come from the finance, entertainment or industrial sectors too. A quick visit to a gentelan's club in St James's or Mayfair will confirm that statement. Prejudice can be costly in many ways. It is also irrational and, depending on who one discriminates, just plain rude. :devil:


Okay, so you are not a lobbyist, journalist, or lawyer. But I bet you want to be! :icon_smile_big:

Oh c'mon now, the St. James' scene? Gimme a break! Just proves my point about suspenders and bow-ties being girly-man clothes. Half the old fogeys in those St. James' clubs are cross-dressers anyways. Guess they can use those suspenders on their women's stockings too, dual-purpose. LMAO! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

wgb said:


> FWIW, I started wearing bow ties years ago when I was in clinical practice for a necktie got in the way when examining patients. Interesting that over in Merrye Old England, they've now gone so far as to ban neckties on physicians as a potential focus of infection.
> 
> Now when I wear bowties, it's for the simple reason that I like them. Since I'm now a lawyer as well, I'm going to assume that the "attention whore" comment was in jest -- otherwise, I'd be offended at being tarred with so broad a brush.


Hmmmm. A doctor AND an attorney. Does this mean that after you catch the ambulance you can then treat the patient yourself and send one bill to cover everything? :icon_smile_big:

That WAS a joke with no malice intended. I have a doctor who also has a law degree and I heard it from him.

Cruiser


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Braces, beltless and belted are all fine, but never beltless with belt loops. 

Sometimes from one generation to the next there is a change, so one uses braces and the next won't, then perhaps the next, or next will. So to say, different styles of art.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I have worn braces in the past but prefer a belt now. I have wron vests in the pasts but won't now. who knows how I will feel in the future. I may eventually wear a vest but in LA, CA vests are very rare. The weather is never cold enough. The casual style of LA makes it a little trendier. I still like the trads once in a while but consider myself a modern dresser without being trendy.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear braces on occassion (with vests) and bows. I've never been called a girly man. I guess some of us are just more secure in our masculinity. I'm also not a banker, lobbyist, lawyer or journalist.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I like JP O'Shea's comment from Kilgour that you shouldn't need a belt on a properly fitted suit. I suppose though that most people are subject to fluctuating weight (maybe a few pounds heavier over winter, for example) so a belt or braces are probably useful for the majority of us. I also think there's a bit of truth in the comments that braces can be OTT. It would be terrible to see them die out entirely, and they do help trousers hang better. Nevertheless, they're not always right for some (esp. younger) people and can look stuffy or wrong. So belts are probably the best default choice. And, I don't think they do any harm unless they're the wrong colour or they have an attention-grabbing buckle. If the buckle is dark and matt, you're better off.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wear braces sometimes, although I do it a lot less often now that I have lost weight.

When I was heavier, the only way I could keep my pants from sliding down and dragging on the ground (and ruining them prematurely) was to wear braces. I like how they look.

I stay away from bow ties, though.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> (suspenders hold up women's stockings :icon_smile_wink


Over on this side of the pond, "garters" hold up stockings. Another example of two countries separated by a common language.
:deadhorse-a:


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Will said:


> If belts were truly forbidden some of the men on this forum would have trousers pooled unfashionably around their ankles.
> 
> It's true that braces let trousers hang better. It's also true that belt buckles are distracting, and bulge unattractively under a vest. But despite the negatives, many suits are made with low rise trousers that carry belt loops. And people buy them.


These are all reasons as to why Oxxford cuts their pants for suspenders a majority or vast majority of the time, even if the pants have three or six suspender buttons with six, seven or eight belt loops.

From what I have heard here on AAAC and on SF, contrary to what most people think, vested suits are always supposed to be worn either with suspenders or with neither a belt nor suspenders (where the pants would have to have width adjustable side tabs if there are zero belt loops and zero suspender buttons on the pants) but never with a belt.

FWIW, all of the negatives of wearing a belt that you mentioned above, Will, are the reasons as to why vested suits are to always to be worn with suspenders or with neither a belt nor suspenders (where, again, the pants would have to have width adjustable side tabs if there are zero belt loops and zero suspender buttons on the pants) and never with a belt.

Since I pretty much swear on vested suits when I wear a suit as long as the temperature outside is either 69 degrees or lower, 74 degrees or lower or 79 degrees and lower, depending on the levels of humidity, I now always wear suspenders and never a belt when I wear a suit.

Personally, I don't care for any pants that are worn with neither suspenders nor a belt, especially with dresswear and, most of all, with formalwear. I think that this look is incomplete and inelegant if not sloppy.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

DorianGrey said:


> Personally I think belts look better when wearing suits with plain front trousers while either braces or a belt are acceptable when wearing pleated trousers. I always thought braces look quite out of place on the modern "slim cut" pants younger guys are wearing these days. Thoughts?


Actually, I think that suspenders look just as excellent with flat front pants as they do with pleated pants. Also, I think that suspenders look just as excellent with slim cut or slimmer cut pants as they do with full cut or fuller cut pants. However, to each there own.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

The notion that belts should not be worn with suits is ridiculous.

Whether one prefers belts or braces is strictly a matter of personal taste and preference.

For most men, it is hard to beat the comfort of braces. One can wear trousers with an inch or two extra in the waist and they drape perfectly with zero pinch in the waist. But absolutely nothing wrong with belts.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

If I don't wear a belt, my shirt doesn't stay nicely tucked after sitting down in my office. I also think belts look better than braces. There is nice continuity between a belt and well-matched shoes.

I do agree with the stereotype that braces are a fashion for older men, as I have never seen (in person at least) anyone under 45 wearing suspenders.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> ...I have never seen (in person at least) anyone under 45 wearing suspenders.


This is because you have not been exposed to the girly-man culture of Boston, NYC, and WashDC.

M8


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> This is because you have not been exposed to the girly-man culture of Boston, NYC, and WashDC.
> 
> M8


This is nonsence. I don't think you are manly enough to wear braces or any bow tie. To be controled by your younger peers clearly shows weakness. When you let others run your mind- it means you are clearly not doing your own thinking.

Some people have mentioned some good reasons to wear braces and bow ties. Smart people recognize good reason when they hear it or see it, while those that don't do their own thinking wouldn't notice.

Go out and buy some braces and bow ties and wear them. You will probably find out that some of your pears think you are cool, not to mention braver than them.

Think Positive and life will be better to you.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

WA said:


> This is nonsence. I don't think you are manly enough to wear braces or any bow tie. To be controled by your younger peers clearly shows weakness. When you let others run your mind- it means you are clearly not doing your own thinking.
> 
> Some people have mentioned some good reasons to wear braces and bow ties. Smart people recognize good reason when they hear it or see it, while those that don't do their own thinking wouldn't notice.
> 
> ...


LMAO! :icon_smile_big:

This is the standard retaliatory tripe about being secure in yourself, yadda-yadda, barf.

Where is Tucker Carlson these days? Prince of the girly-men cult :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

With me it's a matter of mood. Some days I feel like donning braces, others like girding a belt around my ample loins. As my whimsy takes me . . . .

I do follow Mr. Meyer's rule of always braces with a vest, even if they can be a bit of a hassle now and then.


----------



## klep (Sep 15, 2007)

For me it all depends on whether or not I wear a vest with my suit. I wear braces when wearing a vest, a belt otherwise. In my opinion the belt buckle can be of high added value when not wearing a vest. It can offer just that extra bit of brightness. However, for some reason I feel it just looks out of place when wearing a vest.


----------



## Suitman63 (Apr 14, 2005)

The sartorial rules of wearing a suit are endless and not entirely fixed - you can break or bend a few with care and too much conservatism in dress both displays a lack of character and is often a bit dull. That said, I would say the rule goes that if your trousers have belt loops (and not brace buttons) which the vast majority do at least off the peg (and those who can afford their own tailor are a minority, be honest) then you should wear a belt and that will look better than a naff attempt at wearing clip on braces c. 1980s. You can get away without if you are wearing a waistcoat too and if that waistcoat is going to stay on most of the time (my office is a bit hot so I personally end up de-layering a lot so this is why I mention it). If your jacket and waistcoat are going to be off most of the day, then I would suggest a slim inoffensive belt too that won't bulge your waistcoat when it is on. Wearing braces looks good, even clip on ones, with traditional full on city looking suits i.e. dark navy bold pinstripes, etc. They look ridiculous with huge variety of more fashionable suits. Wearing neither belt nor braces is a no-no unless your suit does not have belt loops or brace buttons and is clearly designed to be worn that way (sort of 70s retro).

Having said all that, there are endless new conundrums. I recently got a very nice houndstooth Hackett three piece suit which has belt loops and no brace buttons but a certain traditional feel to the cloth and the buttonfly emphasis. The waistcoat sits a little short which means the belt loops are exposed some of the time. This means that I could have a sense of needing to wear a belt but in this instance (and given the lack of brace buttons) my inclination is to go without unless I wear it as a two-piece.

As to the toilet reference, it's just a bit more undressing I guess.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wear belts with suits (execpt for a few suits that have side tabs, which I rely upon rather than wearing braces). 

I used to wear braces in the 90s and I worked in the securities industry. My trading floor colleagues told me that it was a pretentious investment banker look and often gave me a hard time.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I think that, in most situations, braces look too busy when worn with a really nice outfit. Belts add a small amount of bulge, but that can be compensated for, as can any draping issues they cause, if you're wearing a decent pair of trousers. They allow for a cleaner overall look, in my opinion, especially if you don't have extra padding on the front.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I believe that it was Beau Brommell who said men's trousers hang from the shoulders not from the waist. I've worn them forever. Look at the beautful design you can buy. Fish tail backs make them easier to wear but I like them. In the 80's almost everyone in the NY financial district wore them. Do you remember the film Wall Street. My height over six feet is the reason I go for a long rise.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Will said:


> It's true that braces let trousers hang better.


If the pants fit properly. I'm aghast at how many men I see wearing braces with pants that have stretchmarks at the waistband, and their bellies protruding over. I can't see how or why anyone needs a belt or suspenders with pants like that... the tightness should keep them in place.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

if'n ma trawsors didn't got no belt loops whats to tie off the rope to i dun slung over't me shoulder ta hold em up?


----------



## Politely (May 8, 2008)

With respect to suits, belt loops call for a belt, even if you have buttons for braces, or even if the pants fit well enough that you don't need the belt. In either case, to me, it looks messy & unfinished to have unused belt loops.

I'm not a big believer in pants that stay up by themselves - generally speaking, either you're at the whim of your waistline if the fit is close enough to support the pants or the fabric has to be stiff or thick enough to do that (like denim), which, in my experience, usually isn't the case with suiting material.

As between belts vs. braces, I've always chosen the belt unless I'm wearing a vest, because I don't like the look of suspenders over my shirt - to me, it looks like exposed underwear. I also like the belt because it allows you to control the waist better - ie, you can get a pair of pants that are a bit looser (to allow for post prandial expansion) and tighten them or loosen them with a belt. With suspenders, your pants have to be fairly close, otherwise you may have a visible gap around your waist. On the other hand, I agree that braces hold trousers up better and may allow for more comfort, since you're not cinching your waist. 

-P


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

rip said:


> It's the _"I'm just kidding about the older guys with pants up around their chests. *Sort of.*_" attitude with its condescension toward older men who have actually learned how to dress well.


i prefer mine up to the armholes. what group am i in?


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

nation said:


> Not wanting to change the discussion, but--
> Last night I was wearing a DJ, and formal pants with braces. My pants have 1 belt loop on the front right hand side. What is the purpose of this?
> 
> BTW, I wear mostly braces because they are more comfortable, but have nothing against the belt wearers.


that loop is there to hold down the extended waist band. 
thats the the part of the waistband that laps over on the front. 
its not necessary but a style touch.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

hey Andy i thought i hit two grand last year wa hoppen?


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

I must have the coolest job in the world, because I get to break all the rules!

1. Black tie before 6 pm: yep, all classical musicians have that privilege when performing.

2. All black coat, shirt, tie, and pants ensemble: yep, when working backstage during an opera

3. Belt PLUS suspenders with a suit. Yes, just like the joke! That's when you wear a suit for an orchestra concert but your working rig consists of: 
Large key ring, Swiss Army knife, Leatherman tool, Buck tool, cell phone, walkie-talkie, Allen-key tool, and flashlight. All that stuff goes on your belt and believe me you need industrial-strength suspenders to keep your pants on. Not to mention the usual stuff like car keys, wallet, and pocket change. And yes, it plays hell with the drape of the jacket and wears holes in the lining. Occupational hazard, I guess.

I consider it one of life's great luxuries to put on dress pants or a suit, now, especially with suspenders, a loose waist, and without fifteen pounds of extra metal.


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

I usually wear belts, but prefer braces with 3 piece suits, double-breasted suits and some others. I wouldn't worry about empty belt loops especially if you are not removing your jacket. What does look bad without a belt is the type of waist closure that catches in the center, without a tab or extended waist band. But this is really immaterial as to whether empty belt loops of themselves look bad.

SRW


----------



## usndave03 (Jul 24, 2008)

I like to wear a belt with my trousers...especially if the trousers have belt loops. I guess i feel naked without a belt and people would be sure to point out that i forgot something if i were in anything more than casual jeans. The last time i wore trousers without a belt was at the US Naval Academy during super formal events taking place during the evening. We used to wear something called dinner dress (Mess Dress), which required high rise trousers held up by suspenders, a waist coat, culflinks, and a bowtie....the trick to making it look good was the use of a cumberbund (to cover the fact that the belt was nonexistant). The color of this "Mess Dress" was white during the summer and navy blue during the winter. As a civilian i have not encountered events that warrent such attire...then again im not rubbing elbows with Admirlas, Generals and US Presidents on a daily basis anymore.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Putting suspenders in some stereotype category these days is a symptom of people lacking eyes. They're worn across age groups now.


rip said:


> and you're on this forum because...?


Plenty of people have wondered that.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

usndave03 said:


> I like to wear a belt with my trousers...especially if the trousers have belt loops. I guess i feel naked without a belt and people would be sure to point out that i forgot something if i were in anything more than casual jeans. The last time i wore trousers without a belt was at the US Naval Academy during super formal events taking place during the evening. We used to wear something called dinner dress (Mess Dress), which required high rise trousers held up by suspenders, a waist coat, culflinks, and a bowtie....the trick to making it look good was the use of a cumberbund (to cover the fact that the belt was nonexistant). The color of this "Mess Dress" was white during the summer and navy blue during the winter. As a civilian i have not encountered events that warrent such attire...then again im not rubbing elbows with Admirlas, Generals and US Presidents on a daily basis anymore.


USNDave, thanks for posting that picture. Officers rank on the white mess dress is shown on hard shoulderboards, but with gold sleeve lace on the blue mess dress, correct? Kinda surprised that Marlow White showed it that way with empty sleeves, which would be incorrect. Maybe they wanted to make it absolutely clear that the individual officer would be responsible for adding the gold lace and branch of service mark.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*TO BELT OR NOT TO BELT*

If all my trousers were Bespoke id never need another belt. For the sadly too few pairs of pants that are bespoke i always have side adjuster tabs (incl Kilgour, Gieves) to cope with weight gain and loss (periodic). It makes for a much cleaner line i find.

Its one of those secret things that doesnt hit you at first when you see it on someone else....but leaves you thinking they were that little bit better turned out. 
Meanwhile back in the real world and until all my suits are from Naples of SR, Ill belt up...


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I wear belts with all of my suits (all OTR). Braces do not work for me -- I'm too tall and thin and look like a dork (OK, I look like a dork with belts too). When I'm ready for a bespoke suit, the trousers will have daks tops -- problem solved.

AD


----------

